# Supprimer l'aperçu des pièces jointes dans Mail ???



## Crunch Crunch (18 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Je me souviens avoir vu quel que pars, qu'il était possible, sur Mail, d'afficher les pièces jointes sous formes d'icône, et non sous forme d'aperçu...

Les Mac ont beaux êtres simples. Cela fait 3h que je parcours l'aide Mac de Mail, je ne trouve rien de rien... Et je le regrette p)

Qui donc à la solution ? OÙ donc se trouve ce réglage ?????????


----------



## Alycastre (18 Mars 2008)

ctrl-clic (clic droit) sur ta pièce jointe .... " Afficher comme icône"


----------



## Crunch Crunch (19 Mars 2008)

Merci 
Mais n'y a il pas un moyen d'activer l'option "ICÔNE" par défaut ?

Mince, 7 ans et demi de MacGe et si nioube encore  

Il y a le forum "Internet et réseau" pour parler de ça, on déménage !


----------



## Crunch Crunch (19 Mars 2008)

Ouais bon ben ça va...
Y'a tellement de sections et sous-sections, dans ces forums, que bientôt tout le monde est faux, partout... 

Sérieusement...
 Je commence à voir des massages de "modo" redirigeants les messages, partout...

*Comment savoir sir je dois poster mon problème sous "Applications OS_X" (mon problème vient de "Mail"), ou sous "Internet et Réseaux" (mon problème n'a rien à voir avec Internet, ni avec les réseaux.

*Perso je vois pas le rapport avec "Internet et Resaux" 
Vous êtes payé au côta des "remarques" les modo 

Si on était payés, ce serait top ! Mais je suis d'accord avec toi. J'en ai marre de tous ces fils qui débarquent dans ma section à tout bout de champ


----------



## MetSyS (2 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Avez vous donc eu la solution pour les afficher par défaut en mode icône ? 

Cela m'intéresse, car dés que je reçois un mail avec des photos celles ci s'affichent en taille réelle et cela devient pénible pour naviguer dans le mail  

Merci d'avance


----------

